# Good mistking or fogging system for One tank??



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

any suggestions for a good misting system or fogging system for one tank only?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd

Around the same price as the exo terra monsoon but much higher quality in my opinion. Not to mention that if you ever build more tanks this one can expand to support multiple vivs.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

Yea but i have alot of questions regard thier $ 99.99 starter package. 
So if i get this is this ALL i need to buy ? and i am guessing it doesent come with a tank for water like the exo-terra monsoon so do i just use any old tank that can hold water? and it sucks it does not come with a zip drip but if i buy it separately do i just need one or two? because i want to have two nozzels that spray water in my tank which i am guessing the starter package comes with anyway? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

You only need one zip drip, I do not have the zip drip ...nozzles maybe only have two or three droplets fall out after it shuts off....not really needed. 

You can use anything for a resevour. I use a plastic rubbermade tub.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

is it hard to connect to a small plastic container? and what is a Screen Top Wedge?? so if i just get the started pack with nothing extra i am good to go? how do you program how much water you want sprayed at a given time? and how much water is in your tub like a gallon ? does the pump get hot? and the started pack says it only includes ONE misting nozzel? so if i order another one is it easy to just add on?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

> is it hard to connect to a small plastic container?


No, just drill a hole in the container and use the bulkhead attachment. Its basically plug and play.



> and what is a Screen Top Wedge??


The wedge is if you are cutting a hole in a screen top to insert the misting nozzle. I guess it gives more support...altho I have it on two tanks and two without it and either way it works just fine.



> so if i just get the started pack with nothing extra i am good to go?


I guess that depends on your situation. I would probably pick up a few 90's, the tubing is flexible and can turn but a 90 makes for alot cleaner look when making a turn. You said you wanted two nozzles for your tank, not sure on the size tank but you might just concider MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd that way you only need to make one hole instead of two.





> how do you program how much water you want sprayed at a given time?


 The included seconds timer, you can program when and how long it turns on for. you can go for just a few seconds or a few minutes. Personally though I have had issues with the timer not turning off sometimes and completly emptying my resivour. Not sure if this is a programming error on my part or what. Im just too lazy to look into it. There is a manual button you can press to turn it on and off, I just use that. 



> and how much water is in your tub like a gallon ?


 My tub holds 5 gallons.



> does the pump get hot?


I have never noticed it get warm, but it only runs for a few seconds at a time so not in my case, you would probably have to run it dry for a long time.



> and the started pack says it only includes ONE misting nozzel? so if i order another one is it easy to just add on?


Very easy.

Heres a few other items you may want to pick up Tubing cutter- MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd it is very important to get the tubing cut flush and clean. Other wise it could leak or not seal properly.

Extra collets MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd If you insert the tubing and remove it several times it can stretch out a collet and cause it to no longer seal resulting in the tubing leaking at the connection point. They are cheap and easy to repair with these. 

I guess it's up to you though. Would you rather have a cheaply made unit that has been on the market for a very short time or a well built tried and true unit that you can expand upon later if desired.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Definitely mistking! I use a 5 gallon bucket from lowes for reservoir. It's like 3 or 4 bucks. You'll need a 5/8 inch drill bit to drill the bucket for the included bulkhead. A cheap Spade bit worked great for me. Don't need zipdrip. The rainforest drips, why shouldn't our vivs? Its only a few drops when it turns off.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

D3monic said:


> No, just drill a hole in the container and use the bulkhead attachment. Its basically plug and play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for being an amazing help!! 
Alright so these are my tank spec's its a 37 gallon tall with about 6 1/2 inches of water in it and the rest is going to be moss/ plants outside the water. 

So I am going to place the order today but want to double check if this is all i need 

so one MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd 

( o and can i just hang it from my tank because you said something about one hole? i am not drilling anything on my tank so is that fine? 

one MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd 

One- MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd 

And one-
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd 

Right? i am guessing all this will run me about $130 i hope they have free shipping


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure what you mean....does your tank have a screen top? how do you plan on mounting the misting nozzle?


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

isent there a space where i can just hang it useing the rim of my tank ( since its U shaped )


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Perhaps a picture of your tank specifically the top would help make me understand. You still need to be able to get water to the misting nozzles which involve a hole of some kind.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of my tank

And here is an example of what i am talking about MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd 
you see its U shaped so i can have the part of the vavle that sinks in and hang it from the border of my tank rim. I think it will work right?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

ok, I get what you mean....what are you planning on keeping in this tank?  

If you have openings in the top like that it leaves you prone to escapees. assuming you have some kind of frog in there. Looks more like a turtle tank.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

No turtles lol and no land animals yet i want to do the water area plantes with amazon based fish etc. and the top i want plants ( its a paludarium) and *eventually* ill just drain the water down and get rid of the fish and introduce dart frogs.

the misting system is for the plants and mosses that will be out of the water


So now that you know what i mean  is the post that i posted o the links of what i am gonna buy good enough? i am guessing i need a different nozzel from that cite if i want to just hang it.

And i am gonna get a small glass cover for the tank to keep humidity


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

What I would do is either make a top or buy a screen top made to fit a tank that size. Then you can just place a piece of glass ontop to keep the humidity and you can cut a hole in the screen to mount a misting nozzle.

If you plan on keeping the external filter like that perhaps you could do a living wall with ecoweb and rule out the misting system all together. 

http://www.firstrays.com/ecoweb_biowalls.htm

Basically you could plumb your return line to the drip line. Keeps the backwall moist but well drained for your plant roots and moss's. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/59901-ecoweb-drip-wall-plant-suggestions.html

Just do a bunch of searches on here for similar posts


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

What type of screen ? can you give me an example and as for the glass top i would need to get one that is smaller for my tank as to give the power cords space right? 


and as for my order which nozel do i get then ? and do you like the tank so far i want an honest opinion its only been up for 2 weeks i just started it


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm tough choice but to be honest i like the look more of the misting system. are there any good fogging systems? maybe thats cheaper if not then ill buy a screen and then a piece of lass and buy the mistking.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

i also started this thread which i think i might do the fog system first then when i get frogs buy the mistking, what do you think?


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...mart-ultra-sonic-water-fogger.html#post555838


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

im thinking once i am doing constucting my tank ill add islands in the water and add a Red Eyed Tree Frog. ( of course with a tank lid)


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Deprecated Browser Error. Even though its expensive it works WONDERS and lasts a lifetime it keeps the humidity a 100% all the time, I run it for about 5 min. A day


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Dendroguy said:


> Deprecated Browser Error. Even though its expensive it works WONDERS and lasts a lifetime it keeps the humidity a 100% all the time, I run it for about 5 min. A day


WOW....no need to spend $170.00 for that model...and you certainly don't keep the warm mist option......only cool.

Get a KAZ brand....it's just as good and a fraction of the price:

kaz humidifiers ultrasonic items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Health Beauty items on eBay.com!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

How does one transport the mist into the viv?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

First i am going to buy the system that i talked about here for fog http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/par...tml#post555838 It is only $35 and i am going to stick it inside a mag-matural from pet-tech (the large planter version) and fill it up with water and switch out the weak magnets on it and put some strong water resistent ones that i already bought so it can hold the weight, so it is easy to set up, just plug and play. I am going to just buy this and a screen for now and let the fog give moisture to some moss i want to put in the tank and let it grow out for a while and then later if i want it ill buy the mist king. 


-OO and one more question you saw a picture of my tank, if i just put islands in the water and branches sticking out to the mag-naturals that are the largest piece of land , can i get a pair of Red Eyed Tree Frogs.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

still very little land space, and not awhole lot going on on the background for climbing. the rocks look sweet though


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

yea but what if i add islands that would mean more land? and ill add branches etc. for climbing .... Thank !


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

bump......


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

...bump.....


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

RETF don't need that much water. They do need vertical space tho. Even adding climbing material to your tank would only give them 10" of so to climb in. I have mine in a 18x18x24 and they use ALL the space in the tank. One 2" water dish is sufficient. My avatar is a RETF sitting on a cypress knee inside the tank. They spend most of the the daylight hours stuck to the glass asleep. During the night however they roam the whole place looking for food. If you put a top on your tank, you might not even need the mist system with all the water. Maybe hand misting is the way to go (once a wk or so). You could probably raise a bullfrog in your tank.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

my water level is 6 1/2 inches i would reduce it to 4 inches so i can still keep forground freshwater plants, and that would mean more climbing room, so would that work better for RETF


----------

